# Blisters in palm of hand



## boyleyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

All,

I'm new to golf and have been practicing at the golf range for about a month now.

I am a right handed player.

I have a blister at the top og my palm but just below the left ring finger.  I have struggled a bit with my grip which i would think is the cause of the blister.

There is also signs of wear on the index finger of my left hand.  Please can you help me diagnose were im going wrong and suggest any tips/exercises to improve my grip etc

many thanks for taking the time to read this, and thanks in anticipation for youe help and advice

boyleyuk


----------



## rosecott (Aug 14, 2011)

No pain, no gain. Keep going.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 14, 2011)

Have a look on youtube,i'm sure there will be something showing how to grip the club correctly.
Easier to see it,than for me to try and explain.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2011)

Take your normal grip and check it in a mirror.
It should look something like this if you're right handed.


----------



## john0 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also used to get blisters in the palm of my hand but then I met my Mrs


----------



## Mattyboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Make sure that your grip is correct - as per Bobmacs picture (unless you are left handed of course!). As you are new to golf I suspect that you have 'soft hands', that are not used to the riggers that you are now putting them under. They will toughen up! Keep going, good luck and dont wear marigolds when doing the washing up!


----------



## boyleyuk (Aug 15, 2011)

Many thanks all for your comments, is there any guide on how firm my grip should be on the club, i have read several recommendations but would like clarity


----------



## One Planer (Aug 15, 2011)

Many thanks all for your comments, is there any guide on how firm my grip should be on the club, i have read several recommendations but would like clarity



Click to expand...

What have you read regarding grip pressure?


----------



## boyleyuk (Aug 15, 2011)

Hold like i would a steering wheel in my car,

hold the club like a babys hand

it just doesnt seem to feel correct in my hand, it feels like when i swing it will fly out of my hand


----------



## One Planer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hold like i would a steering wheel in my car,

hold the club like a babys hand

it just doesnt seem to feel correct in my hand, it feels like when i swing it will fly out of my hand
		
Click to expand...

Your gip will tighten through impact without you even thinking about it. 

Disclaimer: Unless you over-think it. In that case your grip won't tighten and the club with probably travel further than your ball


----------



## One Planer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hold like i would a steering wheel in my car,

hold the club like a babys hand

it just doesnt seem to feel correct in my hand, it feels like when i swing it will fly out of my hand
		
Click to expand...

As a side thought.

Are you gripping the club in your palm rather than your fingers??

Like this


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 15, 2011)

hold the club like a babys hand
		
Click to expand...

Hope you never get that one the wrong way round. 

SWING! Whoops


----------

